# baking soda stain



## confused2 (Dec 22, 2010)

We have a new kitchen counter-_-__mahogany with with an oil finish. Recently we set a bottle filled with water and baking soda on it. We did not notice that the bottle had a leak. We now have a very dark stain where the bottle was standing. Any tips on how to get the stain out?_


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Depends on how long it sat and how deep into the wood it is. Bleach(oxalic acid) might work but then it will still appear to have a stain because it still won't match. What is the finish, mineral oil or an oil finish???


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I hope you can get your stain out but it sounds like this may be a ongoing problem. An oil finish on a kitchen counter top may end up being a constant headache with water and dishes always present. Maybe consider re-finishing it with something more suitable like a polyurethane?

Bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I hope you can get your stain out but it sounds like this may be a ongoing problem. An oil finish on a kitchen counter top may end up being a constant headache with water and dishes always present. Maybe consider re-finishing it with something more suitable like a polyurethane?
> 
> Bill


Definitely agree.

G


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I believe that the "Stain" is a chemical reaction. It is unlikely that it can be "removed" without sanding the surface away.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Mohawk has a product called rub up. You wipe it on with a balled up rag. I took some similar sounding stains. It worked but this was on a conference table in a commercial building and they weren't worried because they were getting all new furniture from me at the time they Just wanted me to try and spruce it up until I delivered new furniture. Google this product and look at active ingredients and check it to its compatibility to your finish. Maybe try it on bottom of top if you try it first. Good Luck


----------



## confused2 (Dec 22, 2010)

OK, I gave some wrong info. The counter was stained then treated with an oil finish. It the stain looks deep. I really don't see anyway to "remove" it other than sanding the entire surface. I was just surprised that baking soda could do such damage considering all the other things that have been spilled on it.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

The good news with the oil finish is that after sanding out the stain it will be easy to repair the spot.


----------



## flyguyskt (Jan 1, 2011)

bummer to hear but would you expect muratic acid to hurt your counter top? well soda is just the opposite side of the PH scale... so ya it will affect anything with a nuetral or base ph.
i would try to lightly sand and refinish area the key being lightly


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

dodgeboy77 said:


> .......it sounds like this may be a ongoing problem. An oil finish on a kitchen counter top may end up being a constant headache with water and dishes always present. Maybe consider re-finishing it with something more suitable like a polyurethane? Bill


I totally agree. 
Anything containing iron, which is most metals, when in contact with moisture will turn the mahogany black. I can't imagine why you would put on an oil finish in an area that will constantly be wet. Oil offers little to no protection of wood. 
That top will constantly be a problem, even with constant maintenance.


----------

